# Golf Meet



## DRW (May 10, 2016)

After posting on someone elses thread a while back about organising a meet and that I was really grateful to Region3 and Liverpoolphil for the chance to play Wolburn(thanks guys).

I am interested in organising a meet ideally in the west midlands or maybe not in the midlands if it is cracking course(as I don't mind travelling within 200 miles). 

Having not played a lot of good courses up here as not lived here long but open to suggestions up here and anywhere as.(saying that I have always wished to play sunningdale, not sure if cost would be to much tbh)

I have looked at the top 100 course in England and notice these are listed :-

Little Aston
Beau Desert
Sunningdale:lol:
Woodhall Spa
Belfry
Or any others ?

I am open to suggesting, what would be max cost and when in the year would be best ? Then will take it from there.

Thanks


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (May 10, 2016)

I played Little Aston in a snow storm earlier this year, lovely course, appalling conditions so would be very happy to play it in summer sunshine, any of above would be good, the Belfry would be my last choice in the list.  Lets hope you get lots of interest.


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2016)

My order of preference would be month (weather) dependent, but in general,

Beau Desert
Woodhall Spa (Hotchkin) 
Little Aston
Belfry

I used to arrange a Beau Desert meet as a season opener around March, it was usually quite popular with the NW boys and some southerners but mainly those above the M25, those below it expect us to come down to them all the time but they rarely come up here :smirk: 

I didn't bother this year as there were too many meets already being arranged and people saving up for with Woburn, Forest Pines, Gainsborough and of course the Scotland trip for many others.

Beau is a very good course IMO and a favorite for quite a few on here and they do look after you well if having a meal afterwards etc, if you want some help with contact names etc, PM me and I'll pass them on.


----------



## stokie_93 (May 10, 2016)

DarrenWilliams said:



			After posting on someone elses thread a while back about organising a meet and that I was really grateful to Region3 and Liverpoolphil for the chance to play Wolburn(thanks guys).

I am interested in organising a meet ideally in the west midlands or maybe not in the midlands if it is cracking course(as I don't mind travelling within 200 miles). 

Having not played a lot of good courses up here as not lived here long but open to suggestions up here and anywhere as.(saying that I have always wished to play sunningdale, not sure if cost would be to much tbh)

I have looked at the top 100 course in England and notice these are listed :-

Little Aston
Beau Desert
Sunningdale:lol:
Woodhall Spa
Belfry
Or any others ?

I am open to suggesting, what would be max cost and when in the year would be best ? Then will take it from there.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

i'd love to play either Beau Desert or Little Aston!


----------



## JamesR (May 10, 2016)

Dates and Â£'s dependent, I'd love to go back to Beau or play Little Aston for the 1st time.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 10, 2016)

DarrenWilliams said:



			After posting on someone elses thread a while back about organising a meet and that I was really grateful to Region3 and Liverpoolphil for the chance to play Wolburn(thanks guys).

I am interested in organising a meet ideally in the west midlands or maybe not in the midlands if it is cracking course(as I don't mind travelling within 200 miles). 

Having not played a lot of good courses up here as not lived here long but open to suggestions up here and anywhere as.(saying that I have always wished to play sunningdale, not sure if cost would be to much tbh)

I have looked at the top 100 course in England and notice these are listed :-

Little Aston
Beau Desert
Sunningdale:lol:
Woodhall Spa
Belfry
Or any others ?

I am open to suggesting, what would be max cost and when in the year would be best ? Then will take it from there.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Get Little Aston for a decent price and you will get quite a few.


----------



## TonyN (May 10, 2016)

Beau Desert is simply one of the most stunning places I have walked in england. The golf was an added bonus. 

Pick the right day weather wise and you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 10, 2016)

Organising a big meet is a piece of cake, just ask Lincoln Quaker, Birchy and Liverbirdie  :thup:


----------



## PieMan (May 10, 2016)

Have never played Little Aston or Beau Desert so would be interested in those. Never get tired of going back to Woodhall Spa.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 10, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Organising a big meet is a piece of cake, just ask Lincoln Quaker, Birchy and Liverbirdie  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Defo, we just did 10 mins work and it was all sorted


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 10, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Defo, we just did 10 mins work and it was all sorted 

Click to expand...

Each or in total?   :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 10, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Each or in total?   :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

9 mins listening to Liverbirdie then 1 min work each.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 10, 2016)

Moving this to the Arrange a game section
leaving a redirect in The Lounge


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 10, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			9 mins listening to Liverbirdie then 1 min work each.
		
Click to expand...

Whatever do you mean.

As Robin said, Beau desert is a cracker, but I think a lot have Little Aston on their bucket list, and from memory we havent had a meet there, so might be succesfull, especially if on a weekend.:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (May 11, 2016)

I could be up for this, date (and weather ) dependent.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 11, 2016)

Could be interested. Off week of June 13th and already heading up to Ping so could fit a game in on way up/back if this ties in with anyone else's plans


----------



## Qwerty (May 11, 2016)

Delamere Forest is A bit further up the M6, its a massively underrated course and usually quiet and pretty accessible, you could maybe get Sunday Teetimes which I think you'd struggle with elsewhere.

Anyone travelling could tie it in with a Saturday at Portal which is 5 mins away and usually reasonably priced.  

http://www.delameregolf.co.uk

http://www.macdonaldhotels.co.uk/our-hotels/macdonald-portal-hotel-golf-spa/golf/


----------



## DRW (May 11, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, that great always nice to hear that the courses are nice etc

I agree golf days/meets are loads of work/time, I used to organise three golf days a year for about 50 people each time, it was a mare in many ways but still great fun. I still do a couple of golf days a year near Essex normally(business) for 16-24 people which is about the right number to still enjoy the day, golf etc and would look at this kind of numbers for this meet, interest permitting. I have a board I can use for scores etc

May well try phoning Little Aston first, possibly for September or October depending on what they have available, when it is still fairly light for 36 holes(?) and (hopefully) weather is still kind and cant see any other meets arranged as would not wish to clash, and for about 16-20 people, does that sound okay?

I would have thought a weekend that would not take 'society' bookings on due but will ask, as it would be ideal from my point of view as well.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 11, 2016)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Thanks for the replies, that great always nice to hear that the courses are nice etc

I agree golf days/meets are loads of work/time, I used to organise three golf days a year for about 50 people each time, it was a mare in many ways but still great fun. I still do a couple of golf days a year near Essex normally(business) for 16-24 people which is about the right number to still enjoy the day, golf etc and would look at this kind of numbers for this meet, interest permitting. I have a board I can use for scores etc

May well try phoning Little Aston first, possibly for September or October depending on what they have available, when it is still fairly light for 36 holes(?) and (hopefully) weather is still kind and cant see any other meets arranged as would not wish to clash, and for about 16-20 people, does that sound okay?

I would have thought a weekend that would not take 'society' bookings on due but will ask, as it would be ideal from my point of view as well.
		
Click to expand...

If you are going for October make sure its well away from the H4H at Camberley Heath on the 24th October.


----------



## DRW (May 11, 2016)

Thanks, will ask about September:thup:


----------



## Dando (May 11, 2016)

i would be interesting in coming along


----------



## 2blue (May 11, 2016)

Interested if you can sort something for Little Aston at a good price...  good luck matey :thup:


----------

